# Rem 700 Recall?



## shakey hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a old 700 ADL 30-06 that was built in the mid 70s some people have told me that the safeyt has been recalled for a update. They say it will go off for no reason while unloading it . I have been hunting and killing deer with it for years. It shoots great I can cut holes at 100 yards off a bipod with a old redfield scope made about the same time as the gun. I love this gun, it has had a trigger job to about 3-4 lbs.   I can't find nothing about it. Does anybody else heard of this  or had any problems? I have tried to call Remington cant find anybody that knows any thing about it. I very very careful about unloading it. I have never had this gun give me any problems. I have had it for 26 years.  Thanks for yalls help.   Shakey


----------



## hittinbombs (Feb 10, 2007)

*yes there's a recall on it*

My buddy was unloading his two years ago. He had to take his off safe to unload it when he did he shot his  drivers side window out, scared the crap out of us. Luckily noone was hurt.. Now our nickname for him is Misfire


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.remington.com/safety/safety_center/safety_modification_program/model_700.asp


----------



## shakey hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks dont know why I could not find it I will send it in ASAP.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 10, 2007)

Shakey... My dad's 700 not only went off when it was unloaded, I had it go off when I was loading it....  Sent it back to a remi authorized shop and they fixed it.  Put a new trigger in I believe..  The new trigger is stiff, but its nice to know that the gun is safe.  His was built in the late 60's/early 70's...    When you get the gun back though, the bolt will not lock when the safety is on, so be aware of that.  Its a fix, but not what I would consider a good fix.  I like having the bolt locked down when the safety is on..  You might just wanna spend the money and have a 3 position safety put on it...  BTW.. I believe it only costs $20 to have remi fix the trigger..


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 10, 2007)

Shakey
There was a recall on 700's nut NOT back in the 70's.  The recall was in the 90's.  Bas trigger/safety and they were
going off when the safety was puched to off.  If your 700 is 26 years old, I would not worry about it.  I have some of the older 700's and they have given me NO problems. And, if you do send it back in, the old trigger will be replaced with a new one, and you prbably want like it.  If the gun was bought in mid 90's, I would send it in ASAP


----------



## panman (Feb 10, 2007)

Shakey,i had several Rems from that erea.The proublm isnt with the safty,its with the trigger guard,its to narrow.If you are unloading one be very carefull that you dont come to close to the guard.With gloves on its worse!!.

Try this test.Make sure that the gun is UNLOADED,then try and makebelieve that you are unloading it without looking real close.Ill bet you will fire off an empty chamber..do it for awhile and see.I did it when i first got mine,a Rem.600 ADL.243.Wish i still had it.Best shooting gun out of the box,with factory ammo i ever had.In tha years gone by.iv had a bunch of guns,and that one was one of the very best.Try it youll see.pan.


----------



## shakey hunter (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks yall I will have to call rem to find out how old it is I know that my dads friend bought it in the mid 70's I got it when I was about 14 it still has the Redfield scope on it from when I got ,it is the best shooting gun I have. I got an A Bolt with a boss 7mag and I cant shoot it near as good as my 700. thanks for all of the help.  shakey


----------



## stokes62 (Feb 11, 2007)

*rem 700 recall*

There was a recall on the 700 for problems with safety.I have a older 700 in 243 that my son hunts with.when I heard about recall I call remington and gave   them the serial number.They gave me the date its was made and all recalls  on my rifle.


----------



## weagle (Feb 11, 2007)

Do a google search on Remington trigger recall and you'll see more info than you care to read.  The recall was in the mid 90's, but it was for all previous 700's, 660's, 600's and xp's.

In a nutshell, the basic problem is that the remington trigger uses a 2 piece disconnector that can malfunction if it gets a tiny bit of debris or gunk in it. (note: wd 40 is a real no-no on triggers)   When this happens the gun will fire when the safety is pushed off.

In probably the stupidest move ever by a gun company, remington issued a recall and instead of fixing the basic problem with the disconnector, they modified the safety so that it would not lock the bolt closed when it was engaged.  This meant that the bolt could worked and the rifle unloaded without disengaging the safety, but it didn't do anything to resolve the problem of the gun firing when the safety was pushed off.  

I would never send a rifle to remington for the recall modification as it is useless and meant to protect reminton from lawsuits, not fix the real problem.  If you just want to able to work the bolt with the safety engaged, just cut the little bolt locking lever off the safety.  The best fix for the real problem is to replace the trigger with an aftermarket trigger like the Rifle Basix (about $40 ). 

I sometimes hunt and shoot reminton 700's and 600's, but I am very aware that the rifle may fire, when I push the safety off.  I keep the triggers meticulously clean.  

Weagle


----------



## weagle (Feb 11, 2007)

Shakey,  You gun is covered under the recall.  The easiest way to check if it has already been modified is to see if the safety locks the bolt closed.  If it does, it has not had the recall modification.

I forgot to add that all of the remington 721's and 722's and 78's with the bolt locking safety are also covered under the recall.  I'm not sure about the 788's.

Weagle


----------

